# Rave coffee mmmmmmmmm



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just bought some Java Jampit and Sumatra jagong from rave coffee. 1kg of each for £29 free delivery and it's gorgeous. Just thought I would share that with forum for anyone looking to buy some beans. I did get a few air tight bags too and froze some so I get fresh beans every time I brew.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think that Sumatran will be the jampit replacement


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well when they had run out of Jampit the 1st time that was what Rob suggested instead when he rang me to say they were out of Jampit and from the kg we had for DSOL its a very nice coffee too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are fantastic in my opinion.

I have a few beans on the go at the moment but someone will greatly appreciate them. Both beans outstanding at 10 days.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think that Sumatran will be the jampit replacement


the sumatran is sounding rather tempting


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How does the Sumatran compare with the Jampit? Similar ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Enabled! 1kg ordered and they best thing is getting it delivered 2nd class for £1.85. It will be left to rest without me being able to open it


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Enabled! 1kg ordered and they best thing is getting it delivered 2nd class for £1.85. It will be left to rest without me being able to open it


noticed the reduced priced postage option on my last order.....very reasonable:good:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I think that Sumatran will be the jampit replacement


Which one? There are 2 different single origin Sumatran beans? I'm about to place an order for some fudge so I'll try one of these at the same time. Just looking for a suggestion.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ignore the last post... I just read RASD's post.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> How does the Sumatran compare with the Jampit? Similar ?


Similar, Jampit seems to have the gloop factor though.

Jampit was the bean that I learned how to pull shorter shots (after I'd tried the Sumatran).


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

even on a pump machine, found JJ has to be pulled short. seems to blond very quickly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely on a pump machine, rob pulls it short and gloopy on the San remo


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Sumatran is gorgeous and I just went back today for another half kilo. Really I wanted some Jampit too but apparently someone called Dave has stockpiled it ahead of the storm and so they have run out of it. Some people...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

After an accidental over-ordering of beans, I've finally got stuck into my Sumatran Jagong. It rested for 17 days, and is absolutely great. Like the JJ I'm tending to prefer it at ristretto levels of gloopiness rather than anything longer, and this is definitely a bean I'll buy again.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just ordered a kg of jagong village. Liking forward to trying it.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I loved jampit and fudge, but i have just started a bag of fudge and berry and have to say i have definitely decided I'm not a big fan of overpowering fruit in espresso or caps. first bag I've had from them i haven't enjoyed mind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> I loved jampit and fudge, but i have just started a bag of fudge and berry and have to say i have definitely decided I'm not a big fan of overpowering fruit in espresso or caps. first bag I've had from them i haven't enjoyed mind.


The fruit subsides if you leave it a little , how long from roast it it?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think you'd be hard pushed to find another roaster with such a broad range of stock, roasted consistently so well and without taking the piss with prices.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> The fruit subsides if you leave it a little , how long from roast it it?


You know, i think like a proper rookie i jumped the gun, only a couple of days but i will most definitely persevere


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I think you'd be hard pushed to find another roaster with such a broad range of stock, roasted consistently so well and without taking the piss with prices.


I have to throw in my support of that statement, I have tried beans from a wide variety of roasters the last couple of years but I have found myself reordering from rave for a while now.


----------



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all Ordered some signature blend beans but wondering would I be best in future to order pre grinded beans, or for freshness whole bean would be best as being the only coffee drinker in the house pre grinded bean would loose its freshness quicker?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Definitely get beans.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Currently enjoying the Signature Blend and have a few other Rave packs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Lots of positive Forum comments encouraged me to give them a try and I'm pleased that I did. Expected to see lots of good reviews on the Rave website considering the response here, but was not overwhelmed. Kinda nice to provide positive feedback if it's a great product and service worth supporting...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've only tried their fudge and berry and wasn't wild about it. Need to get in about their SOs.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Most of the beans need a good ten days rest.

I can't remember what the blend is in Fudge and Berry, but I suspect the precursor to this was hatched last year when we mixed up some Harrar with some El Salvador with a result that tasted like buttery sugary fudge. That mix has been my staple for nearly 18 months interspersed with Signature and a few other SOs for a bit of variety.

I think Sig is a really good blend, and I'm not surprised that Rob has kept it for so long. It doesn't smack you in the face with up front flavours, but is deep, subtle and satisfying. The mark of a good blend is when you can't tell what is in there.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

went on to leave review but wouldnt take it .Shame that ordinary customers cant see all the positive comments on this forum.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

drude said:


> After an accidental over-ordering of beans, I've finally got stuck into my Sumatran Jagong. It rested for 17 days, and is absolutely great. Like the JJ I'm tending to prefer it at ristretto levels of gloopiness rather than anything longer, and this is definitely a bean I'll buy again.


Do you wanna swap 300g of Sumatran Jagong for 300g of jampit?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was supposed to get a 7g VST for Christmas but the wife has let me have it now. Its awesome. I can literally put exactly 7g of Jagong in and get a great shot from my Ran V3. The "blonding" as you call it doesn't kick in until about 25 seconds which is not bad as I only run it for 27. Can't wait to get my L1 and Mazzer Major for Xmas to really get the best from the JJ and Jagong. Problem is its so nice I've been drinking too much of it.


----------



## coffeegibson (Oct 29, 2013)

both delicious


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Put some of the new Yirgachef through the machine and into a flat white. Lush

Only a week old. Might get better still


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Had the same this morning god it's fruity and really really nice


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

5 days on with fudge and berry and heading in the right direction but i am struggling with the dark fruit. i'll keep going back but i am breaking it up with 'the italian job' which i didn't expect to like too much but really have. reminds me of the kind of flavour that got me started on being a coffee junkie.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I quite enjoyed the Italian job, given the complaints about robusta and the low cost I was expecting to be disappointed but glad I gave it a shot (pun clearly intended).

The do end up with ridiculous amounts of crema though.


----------

